# [SOLVED]gentoo-sources-2.6.38 causes screen mess

## sipingal

My video card is Intel Mobile 945GM which is an embedded video card. The screen looks like it is running with a piece of broken RAM. Anybody encounter the same issue? 

If I go back to 2.6.37, everything just is fine. Hope the new intel video driver(xf86-video-intel-2.15) will fix this issue.

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Dell Device 01c2

   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

   Capabilities: <access denied>

   Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel

```

Last edited by sipingal on Wed May 04, 2011 3:11 am; edited 4 times in total

----------

## Ion Silverbolt

Same here.

----------

## `VL

Hello! 

I have a similar problem with 2.6.38, but with an nvidia card.

It looks like black color is broken =)))

Actually, after running some hw-accelerated stuff (flash, quake,...) part of my

screen keeps random garbage for black color.

I've created video with my camera and put it on youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2RRUjo9re6s

Other effects are corrupted fonts.

Does anybody knows where to start debugging from?  :Wink: 

Maybe some settings can be tuned for the driver?

----------

## SandStar

Everything seems normal here

```

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 1252

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

        Memory at feb80000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]

        I/O ports at ec00 [size=8]

        Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

        Memory at feb40000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K]

        Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled]

        Capabilities: [90] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

        Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: i915

```

2.6.38 and everything runs smooth.

Edit:

Bit of a noob most of the time but "agpart-intel" as driver?

----------

## sipingal

 *SandStar wrote:*   

> Everything seems normal here
> 
> ```
> 
> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
> ...

 

Could you please paste the output of "eselect mesa list"? Have you enabled modeset?

Thank you

----------

## SandStar

```

eselect mesa list

i915 (Intel 915, 945)

  [1]   classic *

  [2]   gallium

i965 (Intel 965, G/Q3x, G/Q4x)

  [1]   classic *

  [2]   gallium

r300 (Radeon R300-R500)

r600 (Radeon R600-R700, Evergreen)

sw (Software renderer)

  [1]   classic

  [2]   gallium *

```

As for the modeset; I've no idea. Still reading up on what it is

Edit:

Hope this is it:

```

grep I915 /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_DRM_I915=y

CONFIG_DRM_I915_KMS=y

```

----------

## sipingal

 *SandStar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> eselect mesa list
> ...

 

Hi SandStar, thank you. I have the same setting as yours. I still face the issue. have no idea either.

 *Quote:*   

> $ sudo lspci -vv -s 00:00.0
> 
> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)
> 
> 	Subsystem: Dell Device 01c2
> ...

 

BTW, you are able to see my screenshot here(please DO NOT click the URL directly, copy it to a new tab or window to open it):

Gnome-terminal:  http://126.fm/3YlmrF

Firefox: http://126.fm/4JyZMz

----------

## sipingal

This should be a bug, many reports here:

http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.linux.debian.devel.kernel/68806

https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/737900

https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/linux/+bug/717114

Found a solution, will try it tomorrow.

https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=34584

----------

## SandStar

Screenshots clear things up.

I'm seeing sort of the same thing but only on Thunderbird and then only for half a second when I open it.

Everything else works fine. I wasn't bothered by it very much and considered it a Thunderbird bug and was planning to recompile it.

----------

## Odinist

Hope this is it:

```

grep I915 /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_DRM_I915=y

CONFIG_DRM_I915_KMS=y

```

[/quote]

I have no I915 in kernel (2.6.38-gentoo-sources):

```
# grep I915 /usr/src/linux/.config

komputronik / # 
```

What should I do? My kernel config is here

----------

## Gusar

Remove all FB drivers (FB_UVESA, FB_VESA, FB_LE8057), you don't need FB_MODE_HELPERS and FB_TILEBLITTING either.

Then activate AGP and AGP_INTEL, and you'll be able to select DRM_I915 and DRM_I915_KMS

----------

## Odinist

Thanks.

----------

## sipingal

failed with the patch set, give up and wait for upstream fix.  :Sad: 

----------

## sipingal

Thank the ARCH kernel group. The problem is solved by the patch i915-pipeline.patch. Have it here: http://projects.archlinux.org/linux-2.6-ARCH.git/tree/patches

----------

## sipingal

vanilla kernel 2.6.38.5 fixes this issue, the gentoo-sources-2.6.38-r4 has the fix as well

----------

